

Google's modernizing its logo on Docs, Code, etc. - chris24
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/new-logo-look.html

======
wozer
Google also broke using the enter key (when using Opera).

Whenever your query does not match one of the suggested alternatives, you now
HAVE to use the mouse instead of just pressing enter.

Annoying!

------
quellhorst
Its funny that Google gets coverage for "modernizing a logo" which consists of
adding some blue text next to their old logo. From the title I expected the
main Google logo was being updated.

------
moe
Wonder when they will re-modernize their favicon...

